# Assignment #7 INDUSTRIAL



## Big Bully

Hi everyone, this weeks assignment is something industrial. Whether it be a factory, a commerical building, or whatever you think of.. Have fun!!!


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## Bigcity

http://api.ning.com/files/ggTDz*6wWX75N1MceLrIFyz0PP76X6zJTiB91BdQML8_/millatnightrbtag.jpg


----------



## schuylercat

Sounds good, BB - gimme a bit here...


----------



## Jon0807

This photo was taken a while ago.  Unfortunately the quality isn't so good.  I'll try to get a better one


----------



## Big Bully

Hey Jon I like it.. It is better quality than my second photo!!!

BigCity!! All I can say is wow... It is amazing how pretty a factory can look if you just take the time to make the right shot. Way to go!


----------



## Foxtrot

Amazing Big Bully!  I don't know why, but this kind of thing really speaks to me, it's on an alternate plane maybe...The composition, the lighting, everythjing is perfect...I can only hope to acheive such talent myself one day......are you in school for Photography? If so can you tell me where...Incredible, I can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Big Bully

I went to my local community college for a degree in Photography, but I am looking into photography schools.

Which picture? Thanks


----------



## cholaterain

i love ur work , i added my own cholatey touch to it hunny
spread the gospel , let the rain fall down


----------



## cholaterain

big bully , im thinking me you + photo getaway in the amazon, what do you say, i will use my royalty money from cholate rain to load up on FUJI QuickSnap Outdoor Disposables. It's all i use when shooting imo.


----------



## Foxtrot

Choco rain...I like the use of different creative media in your work...it's a little different but..who knows it could catch on! We all need to express ourselves, good for you for trying something different!


----------



## Dioboleque

cholaterain said:


> i love ur work , i added my own cholatey touch to it hunny
> spread the gospel , let the rain fall down


 
Except you will notice that Big Bully has her status set to *My Pictures are NOT OK to Edit.* Welcome but mind the rules!


----------



## chrisgillett

Somebody just ban him. 2 posts in and already he's trolling and ruining "not ok to edit" pictures. Obviously, the guy is not here to contribute. Seems like he's just being a dumbass.


----------



## cholaterain

your gonna ban me for trying to contribute to the community?!?1


----------



## MarcusM

WTF? Foxtrot and cholaterain seem to be some sort of troll tag team. I'm guessing a couple 1st graders who figured out how to use the computer?


----------



## Mitica100

How about an abandoned place?


----------



## CDickey

Nice shot^^^

Here's mine.


----------



## Bigcity

Thanks BB.
Pretty much grew up with Pink Floyd's 'Animals' cover as nice industrial art.

Can we have more that one pic for this thread?


----------



## Dioboleque

Bigcity said:


> Can we have more that one pic for this thread?


 
U can post as many as u'd like, but keep in mind that the purpose of the assignment thread is to post shots taken after the assignment was posted. There is a theme thread for pics that aren't new.


----------



## er111a




----------



## Big Bully

Great pictures everyone! I love the abandoned ones. 
And wow, chocolaty thats great, but, yeah, I don't like people messing with my photos unless they ask first.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh yeah, and post as many photos as you want. Theoretically this assignment has a time limit, but even of two weeks... and .... HAHA I didn't even put one in the title.. lmao,
but you can contribute to this thread until the day the site dies if you want to. These challenges are ment to get people thinking and looking for pictures to take. Thank you for contributing everyone and keep it up.


----------



## Socrates

cholaterain said:


> big bully , im thinking me you + photo getaway in the amazon, what do you say, i will use my royalty money from cholate rain to load up on FUJI QuickSnap Outdoor Disposables. It's all i use when shooting imo.



Who in hell gave you the right to modify BB's photo?


----------



## Big Bully

er111a said:


>


 

I keep looking at your photo and wondering, is this on a ship, or a harbor/port thing?


----------



## Big Bully

Socrates said:


> Who in hell gave you the right to modify BB's photo?


 

Thanks for sticking up for me, I appreciate it.


----------



## Big Bully

cholaterain said:


> your gonna ban me for trying to contribute to the community?!?1


 

Bud, you can't post that in here, unless you recorded it or took the picture yourself.. Those are just the rules. Sorry.


----------



## Big Bully

LMAO Thanks Ryan.. I try to keep the pipes and supports in tip top shape.. lol


----------



## Rolland




----------



## Socrates

Big Bully said:


> Thanks for sticking up for me, I appreciate it.



NP.  Lack of common courtesy bothers me.


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## Clutch

*The Exxon Refinery from atop the Louisiana State Capital Building in Baton Rouge, LA 






*


----------



## Clutch

*Gears on a "I have no idea what it is" contraption. This was found on an abandoned wharf jutting out over the Mississippi River just south of the I-10 bridge in Baton Rouge, LA




*


----------



## Clutch

*Graffiti panted on a metal-sided warehouse facing the Mississippi River in Baton Rouge, LA. I didn't know if you could enter more than one and I had the afternoon off today and thought about this assignment and had some fun with it.




*


----------



## Clutch

*Great image, Rolland. I always go out of my way to avoid power lines and fences. You, however, grabbed them, embraced them and used them. Two thumbs up.*


----------



## jtpro1




----------



## jtpro1

Clutch said:


> *Gears on a "I have no idea what it is" contraption. This was found on an abandoned wharf jutting out over the Mississippi River just south of the I-10 bridge in Baton Rouge, LA*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
I really like this one! Looks like a painting or a mural of some sort. :thumbup:


----------



## Phranquey

Now, for something completely phallic....


----------



## Big Bully

Clutch you can enter as many as you want, however often you want. The purpose is to go out of your comfort zone and to search for a great picture. I really liked your entries! The gears... Very awesome..
Phran, very nice.. I love the sparks!
Everyone you are doing a great job, keep it up!


----------



## Clutch

Thanks, BB. My work schedule gets me off work at noon every Friday and on occasion I use that to go out and "burn some film", so to speak. I liked the idea of the "Industrial" theme because of the heavy concentration of industry along the Mississippi River down here. I quickly discovered how much security had been added to those plants since 9-11. But, in my afternoon of seeking photo ops for the subject I found a public arboretum near my home I didn't know existed and also visited the hallowed grounds of the Port Hudson National Cemetery as I plod along the Mississippi River. Heck, I'm looking forward to my next Friday afternoon themed shoot!


----------



## petey




----------



## Rolland

Thanks, Clutch.....I really like the gears too...great photo.


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Mitica100 said:


> How about an abandoned place?


Wow, now that is stunning. I love the way you managed to keep just the right amount of dynamic range in the photo; was it HDR? Any more and it would have lost that dark & gloomy feeling, but any less and it would just be a sea of black.

Also, here are a couple of pics I've got. Enjoy!





and another:


----------



## KevinDks




----------



## Big Bully

Dioboleque said:


>


I love this photo. The sunset in the background and the lighting.. It looks so peaceful and beautiful. A job well done!


----------



## ponyboy4130

A local Grain truck and its reflection after a long rain.


----------



## ponyboy4130

Old, old, Grain Factory


----------



## ponyboy4130

Rolland said:


>




Love this look, good work


----------



## ponyboy4130

Ok ill stop  i just have alot of industrial stuff.


----------



## Goldeeno

Ford Cars Foundry - England


----------



## MissMia

Amazing stuff everyone!


----------



## Clutch

*GREAT leading line shot, Goldeeno. Not a bad job with available light either.*


----------



## Dioboleque

Not as happy with this as my first, but here it is anyway...


----------



## KOrmechea

Goldeeno said:


> Ford Cars Foundry - England



I was looking through your Flickr stuff last night (mostly the Ford plant).   You've got some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## quad b

Port Kembla Steelworks, Wollongong NSW Australia


----------



## petey

color greatness dude


----------



## EricBrian

Love the pic, quad_b!


----------



## Rand0m411

Wow quad b!


----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## Big Bully

Oh wow!! I love what everyone is coming up with! Fantastic everyone!


----------



## eahuntley

I got a few today, but I think I might go out tonight and try and get some night shots. I just like night photography so much better..







Hard to read the faint sign, but this is the old and defunct "Municipal sewage pumping plant"


----------



## schuylercat

Here in the northeast end of Charlotte, NC on the border of Concord there used to be a lot of dairy farms...not so much now.  This is a feed barn - very "industrial" for this region.  It's a juxtaposition here - my neighborhood is still under construction, and this old barn is rotting away just a few hundred yards from here.  

Meanwhile, it was a really crappy photo: taken at noon in overcast conditions, it was flat, colorless, and hard to compose.  I 'shopped it a little, and now it strikes me as a slightly-less-but-still-crappy photo.

But...Meg asked nicely, so Meg gets!


----------



## GwagDesigns

MY friends neighborhood is being dug up, took the opportunity to snap this out.


----------



## 98C5

GwagDesigns said:


> MY friends neighborhood is being dug up, took the opportunity to snap this out.


 
I like this very much. I guess you did it in HDR and pushed the angry sky. :thumbsup: kent


----------



## GwagDesigns

98C5 said:


> I like this very much. I guess you did it in HDR and pushed the angry sky. :thumbsup: kent



indeed, i just love the way the wheel turned out, it really pops!


----------



## Big Bully

schuylercat said:


> Here in the northeast end of Charlotte, NC on the border of Concord there used to be a lot of dairy farms...not so much now. This is a feed barn - very "industrial" for this region. It's a juxtaposition here - my neighborhood is still under construction, and this old barn is rotting away just a few hundred yards from here.
> 
> Meanwhile, it was a really crappy photo: taken at noon in overcast conditions, it was flat, colorless, and hard to compose. I 'shopped it a little, and now it strikes me as a slightly-less-but-still-crappy photo.
> 
> But...Meg asked nicely, so Meg gets!


 
Crappy photo?! Whatever!! I love it! Thank you for posting it!!!



GwagDesigns said:


> MY friends neighborhood is being dug up, took the opportunity to snap this out.


Way freakin cool!! I really need to figure out that HDR stuff, that is amazing!


----------



## McQueen278

I read the thread and ran down to the electrical building down the street from me.  They are quick shots because a guy started shouting to me to come over toward him.  The new 40D was NOT going down that way.  Let me know what you think.






















P.S. Concealed weapons permit comes in a few months.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh a camera is concidered a concealed weapon.. Interesting.. lol


I really like the shots. Great job!


----------



## Rolland

I wanna see whats on the other side of the fence........


----------



## Dioboleque

Port of Tampa


----------



## lilpup




----------



## lilpup




----------



## Big Bully

WOW!!
I am loving the pictures everyone.. Diob, I am facinated by your ships, those are incredible! Were you on land or on your own boat to take those?!


----------



## Dioboleque

Thanks BB! I was on Davis Island in Tampa which is directly across from the port.


----------



## Big Bully

You are welcome Dio! It really is a fantastic picture! Those ships are huge!


----------



## AtlPikMan

Nice shots everyone....Hey, anyone live near a Nuclear Power Plant? Post Pics?


----------



## lilpup

No tweaking on this one - everything I tried while trying to keep it looking realistic (i.e. not cranking hue & saturation) seemed to make it worse. Feel free to play with it and show me what you'd do.


----------



## Dioboleque

The Crystal River Nuclear Power Plant is about an hour away from me but I've never been there before.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm Nuclear plant, I don't think we have one around here..


----------



## lilpup

There's one about 30 minutes away, but gettting close enough to shoot anything but the cooling towers and security fence isn't likely.


----------



## eahuntley

GwagDesigns said:


> MY friends neighborhood is being dug up, took the opportunity to snap this out.


 
So, how did you get the sky to look like that?


----------



## Bigcity

Didn't have my tripod for this one - it's a bit soft.


----------



## Big Bully

Sorry for the poor image quality, I was riding down the road and saw industrial stuff..
Farm equiptment





And this is an ethonol plant that is being built.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh and the second largest, and it may be the largest producing sugar plant in the world.


----------



## Double H

Asbestos Blues


----------



## Big Bully

Wow Double H! I really like that! Abandoned buildings are really cool.


----------



## DaemonLee

Big Bully said:


> Hmm Nuclear plant, I don't think we have one around here..



Washington State use to, it was called Hanford....


----------



## Double H




----------



## Big Bully

Hey Double H, do you know what happened to that building? How could someone just leave there coat at work?


----------



## Big Bully

Oh and I love the picture with the light streams coming through the ceiling. Beautiful! 
You are a great photographer!


----------



## Double H

Big Bully said:


> Oh and I love the picture with the light streams coming through the ceiling. Beautiful!
> You are a great photographer!



Thanks very much. The one with the coat hanging is an old coal breaker that shutdown about 1961. It's like a museum in there. So many things left as though they were coming back to work the next day, but they didn't. I've made the two-hour trip there many times, and still haven't seen all of the outlying buildings.


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Big Bully

Anty, your sunset is so pink, I like the feeling it gives to that factory. BTW that factory is huge, what kind of factory is it?


----------



## Antarctican

It was a sunrise, actually. And from the angle at which I shot it, you're seeing several industrial areas...the docklands with the unloading cranes and storage facilities in the foreground, and a powerplant/power lines in the background


----------



## Rolland

Antarctican, I like the way theres not much color in the factories & stuff, yet the sky & water have so much....


----------



## MissMia

ronenfox said:


> Does this count?


 
Yes it does! Thank you for contributing to the thread.


----------

